# Lights go out on Trump speech



## SteveB (Feb 21, 2016)

"A protester at a Donald Trump rally in Atlanta, Georgia cut the spotlights Sunday, prompting a surreal scene in which Trump led his supporters in a chant of "Turn off the lights!"

Lighting director Bob Hunter told The Associated Press that he stepped away from his booth near the front of the stage for a quick bathroom break.

He returned to a chaotic scene with shouts in his headset letting him know the lights were off. He said people in the area told him a protester had reached over and pulled a wire.

Hunter quickly turned them back up - but it turned out that Trump actually liked the darker stage, without bright spotlights in his eyes.

"They're too bright, turn them off," he shouted, before leading his supporters in a chant of: "Turn off the lights!"

Hunter quickly obliged.

"I was trying not to be that guy," he said with a sheepish laugh after the rally. "You're making me that guy."


----------



## RickR (Feb 22, 2016)

I like Trump better when I can't see him.


----------



## jstroming (Feb 22, 2016)

I like Trump better when I can see him.


----------



## JohnD (Feb 22, 2016)

But wait, there's more, as part of the Trump speech, it turns out that the lights going out means they aren't going to pay the rental fee since the lights didn't work!


----------



## techieman33 (Feb 22, 2016)

JohnD said:


> But wait, there's more, as part of the Trump speech, it turns out that the lights going out means they aren't going to pay the rental fee since the lights didn't work!



I sure wouldn't be a happy client if the lights all shut off in the middle of my speech. Was the console not cordoned off? Was no one available to relieve him when he needed to leave his post?


----------



## JD (Feb 22, 2016)

I suspect, as with the microphone incident last month, everyone will get paid. He only likes to say those things to get people fired up. 
Guy seems to like near riots. A real no-win for the board op that night!


----------



## jstroming (Feb 22, 2016)

Well maybe the guy got paid, but hopefully he was fired in the process! The audio that night was terrible!


----------



## Amiers (Feb 22, 2016)

That was the fastest bathroom break in history. 8 seconds before blue lights and 42 seconds before spots. I vote it was staged to talk about electricity and a reason to bring out his kids.


----------



## robartsd (Feb 23, 2016)

Amiers said:


> That was the fastest bathroom break in history. 8 seconds before blue lights and 42 seconds before spots. I vote it was staged to talk about electricity and a reason to bring out his kids.


Board op may have been on his way back from restroom by the time the "protester" reached the board. Of course you could be right, a staged technical glitch to draw more attention is certainly plausable


----------

